# Sound card should I use?



## ChristTheGreat (Jun 7, 2013)

Hey guys,

I already posted a topic about connecting an amp to my computer. I abandoned this last year, but I have now some questions about a sound card. I have a low budget , this must be clear xD


I have a boss PW-10 wah pedal, which I want to connect with my guitar to the computer and maybe jam a little bit with my headphone or mon my logitech x-530. So my questions are: 

1- onboard sound card would be enough?

in the case I should use a dedicated sound card, I found 2 creative card in my budget:

creative X-FI-TITANIUM FATAL1TY Champion Series (60$ used) or Creative Sound Blaster X-Fi Titanium HD (80$ used)

or should I go with brand new, something like an Asus xonar?

I'm looking at PCI-E singe I could use it into my 3rd PCI-E or PCI, in the last port.

Thanks for any advice


----------



## slyfox2151 (Jun 7, 2013)

Use onboard.... you would be much better off spending the $60 on better speakers then a new sound card.



I wouldn't even buy a sound card for logitechs flagship model... z5500 or is it the z906 now?


----------



## puma99dk| (Jun 7, 2013)

well a dedicated audio card makes things sounds better by miles i noticed that myself then i took the step from onboard (use to have onboard Realtek ALCxxx and Asus SupremeFX from M3G) to a dedicated by that i even noticed that my old music started sound better with the same headphones.

so u will be using the audio card for music only or also gaming?


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Jun 8, 2013)

Also gaming 

I have a ttesport Shock headset which I pretty like (and has a good sound).

So gaming, audio/guitar/music


----------



## Jack1n (Jun 17, 2013)

Definitly the titanium HD,it uses the same audio proccesing chip as the regular titanium cards but most of its other components are superior and it also has a built in 330 ohms headphone amp.


----------



## shovenose (Jun 17, 2013)

The Creative Sound Blaster Z PCI-Express Sound Card is really nice, it has 600ohm headphone amp, shielding, etc...


----------



## Jetster (Jun 17, 2013)

ASUS Xonar DG and DS are amazing sound cards for under $40


----------



## shovenose (Jun 17, 2013)

Jetster said:


> ASUS Xonar DG and DS are amazing sound cards for under $40



Yes, but are these any better than onboard?


----------



## puma99dk| (Jun 17, 2013)

shovenose said:


> Yes, but are these any better than onboard?



almost everything should be better then onboard, when those two yes, and amazingly good price as Jetster says ^^


----------

